# 2009 Blade Bait Bite M&G



## Ports (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like the weather might cooperate next weekend. Sunny and 70 forecast as of today anyhow. I might have a spot or two in my boat if the weather holds out.

Ports


----------



## Reel Naughty (Mar 23, 2004)

TRN is out. We will be traveling to Vegas for a little vacation!


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone out of Brest Bay fishing the M&G Saturday...I plan on heading out about 7:00:coolgleam


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I'll be there. Leaving Bolles around 7.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Just to put it out there.
LaSalle's was locked up last Sat eve. Not sure if they are allowing launching in the mornings.

Looks like I'll be going out of Bolles. Will try to be there at 7:00 so we can head out in a pack.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

The weather is looking good for Saturday. It might get a little breezy, but if it's South or West at all, we should be OK. There's plenty of fish in front of Lasalle and Toledo beach close to shore if you have to with a small boat. Should be calm there.

I will be launching out of Luna Pier at 6:15 Saturday morning. I should have my radio on 68 (if I remember to turn it on!). 

I will be down there Thursday and Friday also, so I will try and get reports up for those two days so you guys will have a head start on where to begin for the day.

Captain Jay

www.ifnwhen.com


----------



## Piker10 (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone with a open seat looking for a rider? Got all my own gear and will to split expenses.


----------



## Ports (Jul 22, 2008)

Piker10 said:


> Anyone with a open seat looking for a rider? Got all my own gear and will to split expenses.


PM sent


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

RyGuy asked me to post that he is cancelling due to weather. If you go out in the morning, please be careful, was pretty rough today.


----------

